# My Keeper!!



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Having thought long and hard about it i have decided to keep my little Van girl 

Her name is to be Zivannaz Feronia which means Godess of the Sprngs and Woods although i will call her Fern

Please meet Fern










Such hard work being a kitten !









Sleepy Head









Thank you for looking


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh so beautiful, lovely name.
gonna be a stunning little girl.
michelle x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Cute little baby!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

:001_wub: She is absolutely gorgeous. The third pic is so cute


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Woo hooooo!!! You've got a Van, like me and Hobbs! Where did you get her? She's a doll! Even more reason to drop by and see you next time I'm at ma and pa's in Burbage 

Edited after thinking a bit:
Or is she NFC with Van markings? I've seen a couple of other breeds (MC and Foreign) with Van markings, and in all my excitement, I didn't think about that... But the fact that she's so tiny makes it pretty obvious, even to me in my blind SHE'S GOT A TURKISH VAN hysteria that she's home bred. Do spill though. I love her :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is so pretty :001_wub:


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Awwwe little Fern!!

That third photo made my heart melt!!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Misi said:


> Woo hooooo!!! You've got a Van, like me and Hobbs! Where did you get her? She's a doll! Even more reason to drop by and see you next time I'm at ma and pa's in Burbage
> 
> Edited after thinking a bit:
> Or is she NFC with Van markings? I've seen a couple of other breeds (MC and Foreign) with Van markings, and in all my excitement, I didn't think about that... But the fact that she's so tiny makes it pretty obvious, even to me in my blind SHE'S GOT A TURKISH VAN hysteria that she's home bred. Do spill though. I love her :001_wub:


Hello

My girl is one we have bred NFC , we bred Abi our girl (CH Jotunkatts Bearberry) to Munchkin (CH Nandinakatts Stud Muffin)

so she is 100% NFC with Van markings. Thre is some debate about her as she has more red spots than a van should but all in all we have been advised to register her as a Van but will get her colour checked at her first show just be sure as we ill be breeding from her in the far away future so need to get her colour registered correctly

At present she is 18 days old and i love her to bots already

You are always more than welcome to drop by next time you are at your parents just mesage me through our website Home - zivannaz and let me know when you are coming


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_she is so pretty, i can understand why you decided to keep her, i think i would to.,._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Hello
> 
> My girl is one we have bred NFC , we bred Abi our girl (CH Jotunkatts Bearberry) to Munchkin (CH Nandinakatts Stud Muffin)
> 
> ...


how can you mistake that wegie nose. have your heard about the colouring - amber, it seems that the breeder that bred my two young boys has a queen that may have amber in her


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> how can you mistake that wegie nose. have your heard about the colouring - amber, it seems that the breeder that bred my two young boys has a queen that may have amber in her


Easy to mistake a wegie nose when the only word you see in the whole post is Van.  Kind of makes us Turkish Van owners a bit blind and lose all control on logic :nonod:

My ideal "holy trinity" at home would be: Turkish Van (already have one, so part-way there...). MC, wegie. Do you think I like big, fluffy cats or summat???


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> how can you mistake that wegie nose. have your heard about the colouring - amber, it seems that the breeder that bred my two young boys has a queen that may have amber in her


Hey there

I have heard of it but no we have no amber in our lines


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Misi said:


> Easy to mistake a wegie nose when the only word you see in the whole post is Van.  Kind of makes us Turkish Van owners a bit blind and lose all control on logic :nonod:
> 
> My ideal "holy trinity" at home would be: Turkish Van (already have one, so part-way there...). MC, wegie. Do you think I like big, fluffy cats or summat???


does sound a bit like it lol. how big do vans get?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> does sound a bit like it lol. how big do vans get?


Up to 7kg for the males and 5-6 for the girlies. Not huge, huge, but big enough! Simba's still a baby at nearly 18 months. They grow really slowly. Although to me he weighs a ton, I put him on our scales and he weighs 4.1kg. I think the scales are wrong...


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

she is absolutely beautiful, well done for keeping her she is a bloomin beauty


----------

